# controlador, controladora



## roirosal

¿Cómo se dice un alemán «controlador/controladora»? Con el significado de una persona controla (Ejercer el control sobre alguien o algo) a otra persona. Como controlar el móvil a la pareja, controlar lo que hace la pareja, etc.

Los maltratadores son muy controladores.


----------



## Alemanita

kontrollsüchtig

Ich habe einen extrem kontrollsüchtigen Ehemann.
Kontrollsüchtige Eltern erwarten von ihren Kindern, dass diese sie glücklich machen.
Menschen, die andere misshandeln, sind äußerst kontrollsüchtig.


----------



## roirosal

Danke schön


----------



## roirosal

Acabo de encontrar en el diccionario de Wordreference (no pensé que fuera tan bueno) que también se puede decir «*herrschsüchtig*».

¿Y existe un sustantivo? Para decir «Los controladores son muy malas parejas».


----------



## Alemanita

Ahí mismo donde encontraste "herrschsüchtig", un poco más abajo se puede encontrar como sustantivo "Kontrollfreak".


----------



## roirosal

Alemanita said:


> Ahí mismo donde encontraste "herrschsüchtig", un poco más abajo se puede encontrar como sustantivo "Kontrollfreak".


Ich hatte es nicht gehen. Danke.

¿Y cómo es el femenino de «Kontrollfreak», para «controladora».


----------



## Tonerl

_*Una mujer es tan "fanática del control" como un hombre, no hay "femenino" en alemán
Eine Frau ist ebenso ein "Kontrollfreak" wie ein Mann, es gibt kein "Femininum" im Deutschen

Mi esposa es una "fanática del control" como Dios manda
Meine Frau ist ein "Kontrollfreak" wie sie im Buche steht    *_


----------



## roirosal

Tonerl said:


> _*Una mujer es tan "fanática del control" como un hombre, no hay "femenino" en alemán
> Eine Frau ist ebenso ein "Kontrollfreak" wie ein Mann, es gibt kein "Femininum" im Deutschen
> 
> Mi esposa es una "fanática del control" como Dios manda
> Meine Frau ist ein "Kontrollfreak" wie sie im Buche steht   *_


Okey. Danke schön.


----------

